
Now you can keep it legal, with Google Images usage rights filter - cleverjake
http://9to5google.com/2014/01/14/need-some-images-now-you-can-keep-it-legal-with-google-images-usage-rights-filter/
======
hadem
Correct me if I'm wrong, but hasn't the usage rights filter been around for
ages?

